# and Williams was looking forward to Catalunya?



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

Frank and Patrick must be livid

P. No Driver Team - Engine Tyres Times Ave/Gaps Laps 
1. 1 M.SCHUMACHER Ferrari B 1'17"130 220.770 Km/h 3 
2. 7 TRULLI Renault M 1'17"149 + 0'00"019 3 
3. 2 BARRICHELLO Ferrari B 1'17"218 + 0'00"088 3 
4. 21 DA MATTA Toyota M 1'17"443 + 0'00"313 3 
5. 17 BUTTON BAR Honda B 1'17"613 + 0'00"483 3 
6. 20 PANIS Toyota M 1'17"746 + 0'00"616 3 
7. 14 WEBBER Jaguar Cosworth M 1'17"793 + 0'00"663 3 
8. 6 RAIKKONEN McLaren Mercedes M 1'17"862 + 0'00"732 3 
9. 5 COULTHARD McLaren Mercedes M 1'18"060 + 0'00"930 3 
10. 8 ALONSO Renault M 1'18"100 + 0'00"970 3 
11. 4 R.SCHUMACHER Williams BMW M 1'18"409 + 0'01"279 3 
12. 16 VILLENEUVE BAR Honda B 1'18"461 + 0'01"331 3 
13. 15 PIZZONIA Jaguar Cosworth M 1'18"528 + 0'01"398 3 
14. 3 MONTOYA Williams BMW M 1'18"607 + 0'01"477 3 
15. 11 FISICHELLA Jordan Ford B 1'18"879 + 0'01"749 3 
16. 10 FRENTZEN Sauber Petronas B 1'18"909 + 0'01"779 3 
17. 9 HEIDFELD Sauber Petronas B 1'19"050 + 0'01"920 3 
18. 12 FIRMAN Jordan Ford B 1'19"195 + 0'02"065 3 
19. 19 VERSTAPPEN Minardi Cosworth B 1'20"822 + 0'03"692 3 
20. 18 WILSON Minardi Cosworth B 1'21"100 + 0'03"970 3 

107% time : 1'22"529


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Interesting how Bridgestone and Michelin runners split the field and look at that Toyota!

Thanks for 107% time, funny how nobody has a problem getting under that time in 1st qualifying session. Poor Alex Yoong really was a misfit in F1.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Jaguar and Renault are becoming so impressive, it was so unexpected for me, especially with Jaguar scratch-and-start-over entry this year.

I am also so glad Da Mata placed 4th. I hope it is some indication that he is getting used to car setups. I truly wish his F1 advanture does not turn to be like Mike Andretti's.

As far as Yoong is concerned, I never got the story about him. I am assuming he was actually paying Minardi to drive last season, to prove something? I wonder how much money he poored in to it. What was his background, any one knows?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> *As far as Yoong is concerned, I never got the story about him. I am assuming he was actually paying Minardi to drive last season, to prove something? I wonder how much money he poored in to it. What was his background, any one knows? *


Dunno much about him except he was doing pretty poorly last year in F1. Now he's gone to CART and doing pretty poorly there.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

a.k.a. Jorg Muller said:


> *Frank and Patrick must be livid
> 
> *


They are saying they missed the setup...went the wrong way. I had come to the conclusion that they were trying full tanks. Neither car seemed to have any grip at all and Ralf had gone really well in the earlier session. Friday has always been meaningless to Williams, but that shouldn't be the case anymore. They will have tomorrow's sessions to adjust the setup...let's hope.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I really think Williams has lost the plot since Adrian Newey left a few years ago. The BMW engine is the only thing that had kept them from being mid pack for a couple years. Now, I don't think the engine is any better than Ferrari or Mercedes and we're seeing the results. That said, I think if they stuck the engine in the back of the Renault we might have something.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And how about today's free practice:

1. Fernando Alonso Renault 1.17,670 
2. Rubens Barrichello Ferrari + 0,544 
3. Jarno Trulli Renault + 0,593 
4. Michael Schumacher Ferrari + 0,953 
5. Olivier Panis Toyota + 1,315 
6. Kimi Räikkönen McLaren Mercedes + 1,342 
7. David Coulthard McLaren Mercedes + 1,480 
8. Jenson Button BAR Honda + 1,489 
9. Mark Webber Jaguar Cosworth + 1,502 
10. Antonio Pizzonia Jaguar Cosworth + 1,592 
11. Cristiano Da Matta Toyota + 1,672 
12. Jacques Villeneuve BAR Honda + 1,855 
13. Heinz-Harald Frentzen Sauber Petronas + 2,059 
14. Giancarlo Fisichella Jordan Ford + 2,103 
15. Juan Pablo Montoya Williams BMW + 2,149 
16. Ralf Schumacher Williams BMW + 2,176 
17. Ralph Firman Jordan Ford + 2,628 
18. Nick Heidfeld Sauber Petronas + 2,679 
19. Jos Verstappen Minardi Cosworth + 4,275 
20. Justin Wilson Minardi Cosworth + 4,290 

:yikes:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

When you consider that Ralf was doing a 1:17.0 yesterday morning and he did a 1:15.3 in March testing there...what's going on?

Juan's been off a lot, which implies he's trying hard and losing it/sliding off. They had no grip yesterday that's for sure and it doesn't look like it's gotten any better.

None of the times are really all that good compared with Friday's first practice times.



:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm listening to Mario Theissen's interview right now. He said that Barcelona has never been BMW's favorite track  

He said that they are having trouble to find the right setup for the track (which is obvious from Juan's fly-off)

I agree with Richard on this one. Alone the engine is not the key to success, although it's claimed to be still the most powerful engine on the track.

R.Schumacher is a lazy ass who can not prepare a car. If we look at the first three races, we all can see his lack of concentration and the will to win.

There's something wrong with that boy. He is there but he's not there. You know what I mean ?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I'm listening to Mario Theissen's interview right now. He said that Barcelona has never been BMW's favorite track
> 
> He said that they are having trouble to find the right setup for the track (which is obvious from Juan's fly-off)
> 
> ...


Agree, Ralf seems to have lost focus. Which race was it that he just put on Juan's setup? He never would have done that a year ago.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *When you consider that Ralf was doing a 1:17.0 yesterday morning and he did a 1:15.3 in March testing there...what's going on? *


He and Montoya just did 1:19.00 in qualifying.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *He and Montoya just did 1:19.00 in qualifying. *


US commentators, David Hobbs and Steve Matchett, just mentioned that Williams might be running a lot of fuel in all of these sessions. I had this thought yesterday after qualifying.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Red Sharks did it ! :thumbup: 



:angel:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Red Sharks did it ! :thumbup:
> 
> :angel: *


They did.

There wasn't enough in car from the FW25 to determine if they were doing any better with the handling. If they are running a heavy fuel load the could move ahead of some of the people in front of them. We are all watching the qualifying so intently, but the big unknown of fuel load. If the FW25 is one of the first to stop for fuel, then it really is bad.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Red Sharks did it ! :thumbup:
> 
> :angel: *


*YAWN.*


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *There wasn't enough in car from the FW25 to determine if they were doing any better with the handling. If they are running a heavy fuel load the could move ahead of some of the people in front of them. We are all watching the qualifying so intently, but the big unknown of fuel load. If the FW25 is one of the first to stop for fuel, then it really is bad. *


Heavy fuel load was also mentioned on the german TV. Niki Lauda (who is the commentator for the channel) said during a short interview with Flavio Briattore that 'normally' the cars will drive with a three-stop strategy.

If Williams starts with full tank, they will go on a two-stop race. The big question is whether they can close the time they'll loose at the begining of the race :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The Formula One studio that I just watched said that Williams is reportedly having oversteer problems - JPM, who has driven more than 950 laps at the Barcelona circuit, says the car has never been this bad (set up wise). But that may be a fuel-weight problem?

I am not sure how three stops will work at Barcelona; regardless, way to go Renault!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Heavy fuel load was also mentioned on the german TV. Niki Lauda (who is the commentator for the channel) said during a short interview with Flavio Briattore that 'normally' the cars will drive with a three-stop strategy.
> 
> If Williams starts with full tank, they will go on a two-stop race. The big question is whether they can close the time they'll loose at the begining of the race :dunno: *


It's really the only thing to hang your hat on for the race. It was a bit encouraging to see Coulthard running at the same pace. McClaren has been playing the heavy fuel load game this season the most so perhaps Williams decided to do so as well?:dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Most people predicted that Spanish GP will be a three stop because of high tire wear and rather short pitlane.
I bet that both McLaren and Williams will run a two stop as it's been proven succesful by McLaren lately. 
If Williams indeed will run a three stop than there is something wrong with that car, they seem to be going backwards.
While you can blame poor results on bad setup in flyaway races there is no way that this could happen in primary testing track like Barcelona.

If Ralf will outqualify Montoya on regular basis and keep scoring points I will gain new respect for that boy but it's still far from that...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Three stops has been the strategy people have been talking about and tire wear is an issue. However, if Williams (and perhaps McLaren) have planned two stops and are using the hard Michelin tires that might explain the handling difficulties demonstrated on Friday. I thought the FW25s looked a little more stable during qualifying, though I haven't gone back to watch again. I just checked and two stops was the norm last year. If the Williams cars are on a three stop plan they have lost something.

During Friday's practice Ralf got to a 1:17.0 and was quickest of all, while Michael was 1.7 sec slower. I don't understand why they never got near that unless everything since has been with full tanks. I'm sure they are all testing high fuel loads because there isn't much reason to run a light setup, it will only happen for a short time during the race.


----------

